# Your Results/ MSM & Biotin



## ThinNnappy (Jun 22, 2006)

Im just trying to get alittle overall view of these 2 vitamins


----------



## ThinNnappy (Jun 22, 2006)

ITs multiple choice
For me,- MSM was better for my overall health with it stopping cramps and stuff like that-
-biotin gave me the worst side affects, and it took forever for them to go away ( bumps)
-And dont really know which one grew my hair the fastest


----------



## Shaniquah (Jun 22, 2006)

ThinNnappy said:
			
		

> ITs multiple choice
> For me,- MSM was better for my overall health with it stopping cramps and stuff like that-
> -biotin gave me the worst side affects, and it took forever for them to go away ( bumps)
> -And dont really know which one grew my hair the fastest


 
*Oooh, oooh! I'm with you on the Biotin, I was just too through with my face This went on for a couple of weeks, but now it's finally under control. Maybe drinking more water will help. Not sure on what it's done for my hair, but my nails are certainly thanking me! *


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 22, 2006)

I know my nail tech is always commenting on my growth.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jun 22, 2006)

with UltraNourish hair I have a little MSM and i need to get more. I have been using Biotin and when I look my braids out my new growth felt sooo nice. I also could be because I have started so many new Vits, but I htink Biotin is good.


----------



## Country gal (Jun 22, 2006)

I used Biotin and MSM at the same time. I had horrible zips. I stopped using both of them. I want to try MSM powder.


----------



## MissFallon (Jun 22, 2006)

Biotin made my hair thicker and helped it grow. MSM made it softer and kind a changed the texture.


----------



## ThinNnappy (Jun 22, 2006)

This looks like msm is better than biotin-i was trying to find out which one to stick to cause im tryna cut down on all the vits.-plus the zits and bumps are horrible w/biotin.


----------



## Taya (Jun 22, 2006)

MissFallon said:
			
		

> Biotin made my hair thicker and helped it grow. MSM made it softer and kind a changed the texture.


Same here but noticed more growth and thickness once I took a higher dosage of the biotin(when I start taking 1500 mcgs 2x a day) that was Rexall brand.I was also taking Folicure hair vitamins( so maybe w/the 3000mcgs and hair vitamins it helped grow fast).I've always taken only 2,000 mg of MSM(out of the few brands I've tried) The MSM also helped w/ hip pain that I had during pregnancy and after giving birth( when I walked felt like my hip was dislocated).


----------



## newslady (Jun 22, 2006)

When I took MSM and Flaxseed oil  pills my texture loosened up.
Previously, I needed a relaxer every 5 weeks.
After taking these combined, I was able FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MY LIFE, to stretch to 8 weeks.

However, I'm concerned the Flaxseed kept me from losing weight.
I've stopped taking it for now.

But I've moved up to MSM powder (4,000 mg) bought from the Whole Foods store and started taking 2,000 mg biotin everday.

I'm on the pill and my period started a day later this month so I'm wondering if I'll also have a *lighter* period because of these vitamins.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jun 22, 2006)

I've only been taking MSM for a little over a month, so I have yet to experience all the benefits, but my skin looks healthier and my hair has grown out faster. I got a horrible zit after three weeks of taking MSM and it is still not completely gone (almost there  ), but my skin in general looks better. I think the pimple was due to my taking the capsules for a month.
I've tried biotin a few times and it always breaks me out all across my face and the breakouts show no sign of stopping when I'm on it, so I'm done with biotin for good. A face full of pimples is not a good trade-off for longer nails.


----------



## ThinNnappy (Jun 22, 2006)

newslady said:
			
		

> When I took MSM and Flaxseed oil pills my texture loosened up.
> Previously, I needed a relaxer every 5 weeks.
> After taking these combined, I was able FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MY LIFE, to stretch to 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


 

I had a lighter one-Thats always good for me
OT-what is that mans name in the picture?


----------



## ThinNnappy (Jun 22, 2006)

Khalia27 said:
			
		

> I've only been taking MSM for a little over a month, so I have yet to experience all the benefits, but my skin looks healthier and my hair has grown out faster. I got a horrible zit after three weeks of taking MSM and it is still not completely gone (almost there  ), but my skin in general looks better. I think the pimple was due to my taking the capsules for a month.
> I've tried biotin a few times and it always breaks me out all across my face and the breakouts show no sign of stopping when I'm on it, so I'm done with biotin for good. A face full of pimples is not a good trade-off for longer nails.


 
Same w/me. Never had pimples b4 untill that stuff-no good at all


----------



## newslady (Jun 23, 2006)

ThinNnappy said:
			
		

> I had a lighter one-Thats always good for me
> OT-what is that mans name in the picture?


 
Mr. Eko from Lost but lots of folks know him from the HBO show about prison life but I can't remember the name.


----------



## Tashique (Jun 23, 2006)

His name is Adewale Akinnuoye-Agbaje and he used to be in OZ USA Prison drama - he was also in 50 cents movie


----------



## scorpian (Jun 23, 2006)

MSM has helped my skin a lot.(pwder Vitamin shoppe)I've never had problems with breakouts or acne but I was born with bags under my eyes I've always used creams to reduce puffiness.The bags have smoothed out and I don't need the topical under eye creams.My skin looks firm.MSM has also helped with my back pain(crooked spine that got worse after my kids)    

Biotin had my nails strong and long for the first time ever(my nails were always short and brittle)I stopped taking the biotin for a while(lazy)and the nails all broke and they are short again I have to add the biotin back into my regimen


----------



## Shaniquah (Jun 23, 2006)

Khalia27 said:
			
		

> I've only been taking MSM for a little over a month, so I have yet to experience all the benefits, but my skin looks healthier and my hair has grown out faster. I got a horrible zit after three weeks of taking MSM and it is still not completely gone (almost there  ), but my skin in general looks better. I think the pimple was due to my taking the capsules for a month.
> I've tried biotin a few times and it always breaks me out all across my face and the breakouts show no sign of stopping when I'm on it, so I'm done with biotin for good. A face full of pimples is not a good trade-off for longer nails.


 
*Biotin, lawd LAWD I was a hot mess!! The worst of it is gone, but they're still hanging around.*

**for everyone* so how long did the breakouts last for MSM? Immediately after I started them the breakouts started, which is why I quit so soon. But I'm thinking of trying the MSM again, but I may have to go into hiding for a minute if the breakouts were as bad as Biotin...*


----------



## ThinNnappy (Jun 23, 2006)

scorpian said:
			
		

> MSM has helped my skin a lot.(pwder Vitamin shoppe)I've never had problems with breakouts or acne but I was born with bags under my eyes I've always used creams to reduce puffiness.The bags have smoothed out and I don't need the topical under eye creams.My skin looks firm.MSM has also helped with my back pain(crooked spine that got worse after my kids)
> 
> Biotin had my nails strong and long for the first time ever(my nails were always short and brittle)I stopped taking the biotin for a while(lazy)and the nails all broke and they are short again I have to add the biotin back into my regimen


 
I know, once i stopped because of bumps, nails were gone.-but since hte nails grew so quick with biotin i was wondering if the hair did to, i wanted to let go of one of them, but from the poll and what u said, i think ima go ahead & keep both as well.


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 23, 2006)

biotin makes my hair grow aswell as my other vits..

msm broke me out bad

biotin and msm both contain sulphur...msm having more, so u know i looked like a pizza!!!!

i've left msm and just take my biotin. my spots went rapidly


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jun 23, 2006)

damn it. i already have skin issues. i don't need anymore. but here i go with the biotin and msm anyway. i'll just drown myself in water.


----------



## mommatide (Jun 23, 2006)

*yall can have that msm. as if the headache was not bad enough, then came the crazy dreams. i have not had a decent nights sleep since. my sleep pattern is all jacked up, so i gave it to my husband.*

*i'll stick with biotin and horsetail*


----------



## ThinNnappy (Jun 23, 2006)

Crazy dreams? i thought they were just vivd-, i guess neither is better w/the breakouts though, i thought people had the worst skin w/biotin, but its probally more just the person


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 12, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## Teacake (Jul 12, 2006)

````````````````````````````````````````


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jul 13, 2006)

I take biotin and gueye vits...I use to get pimples really bad as a teenager and into my early 20's...I am now 31 and I get an occassional pimple but it goes away...I take biotin every nite...I take something like 3,000 mg of biotin and no pimps thank god...I do not take msm because I think I take enough vits...I take 2 biotin 1,000 mg, 2 gueye vits, 2 shen min vits...and my hair is growing fast and nails aw stop it...I cut my nails because I could not type at work and I'll be damn if they was not back within 2 weeks long as ever...

*edited* 10/03/06...I am no longer taking shen min, and gueye vitamins.  I dropped those bad boys 2 months ago...and now I am taking nioxin...and that is where I'm going to stay...got a year's supply....I ordered the Puritans Pride 5 mg of Biotin and took those for a couple of days and got a big ugly huge pimple on my chin...so I stopped taking those and the next couple of days the pimple went away...soooo.....I'm back to taking 2,000 mcg of Biotin (what I was taking before I upped the dose)

*edited* AGAIN.....01/10/07....I have jumped back on board with the 5mg of Biotin and stuck it out...I no longer get pimples but an occassional one around my monthly....5mg of biotin is growing my hair like crazy along with my other vitamins.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 13, 2006)

why do you take your biotin at night?


----------



## Candy_C (Jul 13, 2006)

i've been taking biotin for about a year now, i've had crazy mad growth!

i took msm for a while and i wasgettin terrible headaches and pimpls, even tho i could see visable growth after a week...

i take all my vits at night..they work better that way


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jul 13, 2006)

i might have to give up *Biotin*, or cut down!!! i do not like having unwanted body hair it has thickened up my hair on my head a lot...
but now i have hair on my legs (first time in my life)my arms, wow a few on my chest too... not good....

*MSM *has made my hair more manageable, you have to drink a *LOT OF WATER* to avoid side effects of horrible spots.


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 13, 2006)

I have only been taking MSM for almost 3 weeks and only thing I have noticed so far is my nails grew really fast and my face is glowing


----------



## Shaniquah (Jul 13, 2006)

*How long do the side effects for MSM last?! I get migraines anyway, but I'm always soooo groggy that I've had to take it at night! (Makes me sleep like a log though erplexed )*
**let's not talk about the dang breakouts!!!!!  )*


----------



## HighlyFavored1 (Jul 13, 2006)

When you all say that biotin thickened up your hair, do you mean the entire hair shaft, or just the new growth?


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 13, 2006)

Shaniquah said:
			
		

> *How long do the side effects for MSM last?! I get migraines anyway, but I'm always soooo groggy that I've had to take it at night! (Makes me sleep like a log though erplexed )*
> **let's not talk about the dang breakouts!!!!!  )*


What helped me was lots of water!  And it only happened with me my first day.  THen I slowly upped the dosage and GUZZLED water.  No more headaches.  Any blemishes I put a little dab of peppermint castile soap, let sit and rinse!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaniquah (Jul 13, 2006)

*Peppermint castile soap....you buy it like that already? Can I just add peppermint EO to it?? Ok...going to up my water dose*


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 13, 2006)

Yup shaniquah, Dr. Bronner's peppermint castile soap.  But not all over your face cause of the drying effect.  I dilute mine in an 8 oz bottle, about 5-6 oz of soap and fill up the rest with water.


----------



## cocowhite (Jul 13, 2006)

I broke out on both Biotin and MSM, although MSM was a little worse, but my nails are stronger. Now, I am just done to a multi-vitamin. Maybe will give it a try in the future.


----------



## Shaniquah (Jul 13, 2006)

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> Yup shaniquah, Dr. Bronner's peppermint castile soap. But not all over your face cause of the drying effect. I dilute mine in an 8 oz bottle, about 5-6 oz of soap and fill up the rest with water.


 
*I appreciate the tip!*


----------



## deejoy (Jul 14, 2006)

Biotin didnt break me out but MSM did. The first day I took it, it cleared up my skin. Then it had a reverse effect and broke me out.


----------



## tetbelle (Jul 14, 2006)

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> What helped me was lots of water! And it only happened with me my first day. THen I slowly upped the dosage and GUZZLED water. No more headaches. Any blemishes *I put a little dab of peppermint castile soap, let sit and rinse*!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

I ran out and bought some castile soap and put it on 3 blemishes I had on my face on being pretty big. It really shrunk the big one significantly and got rid of one of them.  Thanks so much for the tip.


----------



## daoriginaldiva (Jul 14, 2006)

I was using the high dose of 2500 Biotin but it kept breaking me out.  
I am now just taking the Ultra Nourish Hair from GNC and I just started Trimedica MSM powder yesterday.  So far, no headaches and I hope no more blemishes. I had a doozy of a pimple yesterday and someone on the board suggested Sulfer 8.  Man, let me tell you, that **** works!  My big ole pimple is now a little dot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And now I am going to buy the that peppermint soap.  I have the shampoo, I wonder if that would work?


----------



## Jay (Jul 14, 2006)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> i've been taking biotin for about a year now, i've had crazy mad growth!
> 
> i took msm for a while and i wasgettin terrible headaches and pimpls, even tho i could see visable growth after a week...
> 
> i take all my vits at night..they work better that way



How much biotin do you take? I take 1,500 mcg. My nails grow really fast and are strong but I cant really tell if its making my hair grow or if its growing from other stuff.


----------



## Candy_C (Jul 15, 2006)

KhandiB said:
			
		

> I have only been taking MSM for almost 3 weeks and only thing I have noticed so far is my nails grew really fast and my face is glowing



ahhh one of the lucky ones?!


----------



## Nella (Jul 15, 2006)

I just went to my local beauty supply and bought some biotin and now ladies I'm almost afraid to take it because, I'm not one to get pimples. However, I know I wont know what harm it will do to me if I don't at least try. I will begin taking them today 2/day. 

Lol, man I WENT to get the bottle and guess what it is called BIOTOL. Biotin is listed as an ingredient at 400mcg. Well, I will let you know if this works for me.

Blessings to you all,


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 17, 2006)

tetbelle said:
			
		

> I ran out and bought some castile soap and put it on 3 blemishes I had on my face on being pretty big. It really shrunk the big one significantly and got rid of one of them. Thanks so much for the tip.


 
you are welcome!


----------



## Aquamarie (Jul 17, 2006)

I've never tried MSM but I've been using biotin on and off for a few years now and it makes my nails and skin look beautiful. I also believe it helps my hair to grow but I have no real proof, I need to start taking comparasion pics.


----------



## Doll (Aug 26, 2006)

MSM or Biotin had my menstrual cycle appearing every two weeks! I stopped taking both. I recently started taking the Biotin (5000mcg) a week ago and I saw evidence of my cycle starting again (just had it two weeks ago)! I'm so bummed out. I wonder if I would get the same effect if I lower the dosage? Maybe I'll try MSM alone (I got the vivid dreams, but a good nights sleep). Anyone else have this troublesome side effect?


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Aug 27, 2006)

I just started taking biotin and MSM.  I'd have to say that biotin is making my hair grow faster.  I think the key is finding the correct amount so that it won't cause a lot of side effects.  I took it once before (3000mcg) and it made me break out.  I've recently been taking 2000mcg for one month and so far I have not broken out.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Aug 27, 2006)

Brownshugaz said:
			
		

> why do you take your biotin at night?


 
I'm sorry I am just responding to your post...I take my vitamins everynite because someone on here says its better to take them at nite...I forgot who told me that..


----------



## Wildchild453 (Sep 13, 2006)

I started taking about 2 tsp. of MSM and 5mg of Biotin. I haven't had any side effects so far. It actually turns out that if I miss a day of taking my vitamins my skin immediately feels the effect. I won't know for a bit what my results will be but I can't wait


----------



## amina kamal (Sep 21, 2006)

I've used both along with other vitamins...(see my sig for my heavy duty regimen).  I have so much new growth I can't believe I am only 4.5 weeks post my last relaxer.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm excited, I just ordered a Biotin combo for hair today!! I'll be reporting back on this thread soon!  

Great Thread!

Janet


----------



## deltagyrl (Sep 24, 2006)

I've been using Biotin for ~ a month and a 1/2.  No zits but my hair and nails are really healthy.  I'm also taking prenatals.


----------



## KiniKakes (Sep 24, 2006)

I started taking Biotin about 3 weeks ago..... and I took out my braids a few days ago. My hair is definitely thicker than it was. I attribute this to the Biotin. So.... not sure how it is impacting growth, but i do feel like its helped thicken my strands!


----------



## determined_to_grow (Sep 24, 2006)

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE BIOTIN AFTER THE INITIAL ZITS (AND ADDITIONAL HAIR ON PARTS OF THE BODY YOU DID NOT THINK HAIR WILL GROW ON) - MY SKIN LOOKS GREAT AND MY HAIR JUST GROWS AND GROWS.  I AM CONSIDERING TAKING MSM THOUGH


----------



## motherx2esq (Sep 26, 2006)

I took 1000mg per day of MSM powder and after a while I broke out with the worst cysts on my face ever!  They hurt and they would not go away!  So I now have Hair, Skin & Nails supplements that have 100mg of MSM powder and I take 2 a day and it also has Biotin (which I never took before).  As of now I do not have the cysts (and no I did not get them before I took the MSM powder).  I just could not deal with those painful cysts to continue to take the 1000mg so I will see how I do on only 100mg.  I hope this helps!


----------



## nadine1977canada (Sep 29, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> i might have to give up *Biotin*, or cut down!!! i do not like having unwanted body hair it has thickened up my hair on my head a lot...
> but now i have hair on my legs (first time in my life)my arms, wow a few on my chest too... not good....
> 
> *MSM *has made my hair more manageable, you have to drink a *LOT OF WATER* to avoid side effects of horrible spots.



I thought it was my imagination!!!1  I noticed that i had some pretty long hair coming out of my chin...Its like the came out of nowhere overnight.OK...I need to watch out


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 29, 2006)

nadine1977canada said:
			
		

> I thought it was my imagination!!!1  I noticed that i had some pretty long hair coming out of my chin...Its like the came out of nowhere overnight.OK...I need to watch out


 
I'm telling you, if I need an afternoon lift, all I have to do is search on MSM and man o man, what a riot!! I'm taking it, and I'm watching my skin, hair, nails and hairline like a hawk!  Did you see where Hair Love posted that her hair has turned asian, and it sticks out like a lions! I was rolling on the floor here in my office!!  My nails have never been stronger, I've been taking MSM for my knees of all things, I just found out about all this hair and skin stuff.      

I have read that you HAVE to drink a lot of water on MSM because it has a detoxifying effect, which is good, right?  Just have to flush them out I guess...


----------



## Aveena (Sep 29, 2006)

nadine1977canada said:
			
		

> I thought it was my imagination!!!1  I noticed that i had some pretty long hair coming out of my chin...Its like the came out of nowhere overnight.OK...I need to watch out


 
funny, the other day I had to wax my entire face!  and one of my good male friends told me it looked like it was time for a shape up... my hairline is coming all the way down to my eyebrows on the sides.


----------



## CutiePie0Five (Oct 5, 2006)

I just started taking biotin about a week ago and I can already tell my hair is growing in thicker.  Is that all biotin is good for? Cuz my hair is thick enough as it is! =) I was hoping it would just help my hair grow. Is that what it's supposed to do?

I also started getting some pimples, but I'm gonna step up my water intake cuz I don't do pimples lol.


----------



## mjeffers2 (Oct 5, 2006)

Does anyone else's skin feel scaly?  My skin always feels so dry, but I wasn't sure if that was the MTG getting on my neck.


----------



## KiniKakes (Oct 5, 2006)

mjeffers2 said:
			
		

> Does anyone else's skin feel scaly? My skin always feels so dry, but I wasn't sure if that was the MTG getting on my neck.


 
Yes, my skin has been really dry, flaky, and scaly lately! Ive had to increase my lotion/moisturizers for the past month.  I thought it was the horsetail..... but maybe its the Biotin as well? I started both about a month ago.


----------



## secretdiamond (Oct 8, 2006)

Me too, but I thought it was just due to the colder weather.


----------



## 21Trixie (Oct 8, 2006)

I just recently started taking Biotin (2500 mcg). I haven't had any major breakouts yet. I do want to add MSM but afraid of getting pimples. I drink anywhere from 1/2 gallon of water to 2 1/2 Liters. When you say drink a lot of water, what do you consider a lot? If I add the MSM, do you think I should up my water intake?


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 13, 2006)

I honestly cannot tell.  I stopped using my MSM by Vitamin shoppe, but I'm starting up again this weekend.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 13, 2006)

21Trixie said:
			
		

> I just recently started taking Biotin (2500 mcg). I haven't had any major breakouts yet. I do want to add MSM but afraid of getting pimples. I drink anywhere from 1/2 gallon of water to 2 1/2 Liters. When you say drink a lot of water, what do you consider a lot? If I add the MSM, do you think I should up my water intake?



I would consider your water consumption to be sufficient.  In fact, I would say you drink plenty of water, enough that the biotin shouldn't affect you.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 13, 2006)

newslady said:
			
		

> Mr. Eko from Lost but lots of folks know him from the *HBO show about prison life but I can't remember the name*.



Oz girl, OZ!  And I didn't even watch the show.  But I do remember the name of the prison was Emerald City, b/c people talked about it nonstop!


----------



## MuseofTroy (Oct 13, 2006)

I've taken biotin/msm off and on for a few years now and it hasn't had any adverse reactions with my skin. That may be contributed to the fact that I drink about two liters of water a day.


----------



## Qetesh (Oct 13, 2006)

I just got 100MG pills with Biotin and it also has a host of b-vitamins. 
I wonder if I should up my biotin dosage to say 1400 a day instead of the measly 100???
I plan on taking this for 1 month seeing the effects then switching to MSN of needed. I have the powder. 

Any suggestions on dosage


----------



## omnipadme (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm really feeling msm. Not only are my nails long and healthy, but my hair is fluffier and I know i've exceeded the 1/2 inch normal growth rate. My skin is healthy and i'm "glowing" (and not pregnant). I'm even able to workout and strength train for longer periods of time because my muscles aren't crazy sore the next day. And they say miracle drugs don't exist...


----------



## from36to38 (Oct 25, 2006)

what is msm exactly?  is it usually used for joints?


----------



## kbragg (Oct 26, 2006)

For those of you who have breakouts, I've discovered an AWESOME way to deflact them! When I got my MSM power (Source Naturals) I went CRAZY! I added MSM to my shampoo (it actually feels like conditioner now when I rinse!) my Sanit Ives Face Wash, and my skin moisturizer. All I can say in my skin in bangin'! My face wash goes on like silk now and my moisturizer moisturizes my face but is no longer greasy! I also added it to my Queen Helene Shea Butter Lotion and my skins soaks it up now isntead if it just laying greasy on top! So try adding a couple teasspoons of MSM to you skin products and watch the blemishes clear right up!

This is the face wash I use:






I use a very light moisturizer, Here's the one I'm using up now:






Make sure you add the MSM to WATER BASED products only.


----------



## Dannygirl (Oct 26, 2006)

kbragg said:
			
		

> For those of you who have breakouts, I've discovered an AWESOME way to deflact them! When I got my MSM power (Source Naturals) I went CRAZY! I added MSM to my shampoo (it actually feels like conditioner now when I rinse!) my Sanit Ives Face Wash, and my skin moisturizer. All I can say in my skin in bangin'! My face wash goes on like silk now and my moisturizer moisturizes my face but is no longer greasy! I also added it to my Queen Helene Shea Butter Lotion and my skins soaks it up now isntead if it just laying greasy on top! So try adding a couple teasspoons of MSM to you skin products and watch the blemishes clear right up!
> 
> This is the face wash I use:
> 
> ...


 

 LOVLY IVE BEEN HEARING so much about msm i cannt wait to up it..i drink lotta water anyways so i should be straight


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 26, 2006)

Dannygirl said:
			
		

> LOVLY IVE BEEN HEARING so much about msm i cannt wait to up it..i drink lotta water anyways so i should be straight


 
how cool is that??  MSM may cause you to break out but it can help heal the breakouts at the same time ??!!??  Go figure?


----------



## MuseofTroy (Dec 29, 2006)

To combat break outs that may occur from taking a large dosage of MSM and Biotin, I highly recommend that the ladies purchase the Glycolic toner from Doctor's Dermatologic Formula (DDF). The toner has 10% Glycolic acid and will actually add a glow to the overall condition if your skin. Most of their products can be found online or at the Sephora Stores.


----------



## metro_qt (Jan 14, 2007)

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> Oz girl, OZ!  And I didn't even watch the show.  But I do remember the name of the prison was Emerald City, b/c people talked about it nonstop!





LOL... the man's name (character) is Adebisi!!!
I can't help it.. he still scares me, Oz has scarred be for life (but i watched it religiously every friday night, lol)


----------



## Sunnyinthewindycity (Jan 15, 2007)

My hair hair is more curly since using MSM,even after a relaxer. When I first stated using Biotin I had a bad reaction because I wasn't drinking enough water. Over all I have gotten alot of growth from the two!


----------



## firecracker (Jan 15, 2007)

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> Yup shaniquah, Dr. Bronner's peppermint castile soap. But not all over your face cause of the drying effect. I dilute mine in an 8 oz bottle, about 5-6 oz of soap and fill up the rest with water.


 
Hey thanks crlsweetie912 for mentioning peppermit castile soap. 
I cleaned my face with Trader Joe's Pure Castile soap in peppermit.  I really liked the feel of my skin afterwards.  It wasn't drying and did clear up a few tiny pimples after one wash.  I am going to start using this on my skin, hair and in the shower/bath.  
I bought it in the summer to clean fruit and vegetables of pesticides


----------



## deejoy (Jan 15, 2007)

firecracker said:
			
		

> Hey thanks crlsweetie912 for mentioning peppermit castile soap.
> I cleaned my face with Trader Joe's Pure Castile soap in peppermit.  I really liked the feel of my skin afterwards.  It wasn't drying and did clear up a few tiny pimples after one wash.  I am going to start using this on my skin, hair and in the shower/bath.
> I bought it in the summer to clean fruit and vegetables of pesticides



I use peppermint castille too. It's great!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm going stop the MSM and focus on my general Hair, Skin, & Nails vitamins. My HSN has 3,000 Biotin and I just finished my only bottle of MSM.

 My nails are strong and growing like CRAZY!


----------



## prettypuff1 (Jan 16, 2007)

ok so that is where my zits are coming from....


----------



## spelmanlocks (Jan 16, 2007)

I never tried MSM, but Biotin really messed my skin up and I didn't see any improvement in my hair.  After years of having really clear skin, I started to have severe acne problems. I probably took Biotin consistently for about two months, then I stopped.  I love my skin more than my hair, so I probably won't be messing with Biotin ever again. Using Retin-A has helped my skin to get back to where it used to be.


----------



## MISSYMA (Jan 17, 2007)

to combat breakouts with biotin you must take a B vitamin complex that
will keep balance with the B's and keep you from breaking out!


----------



## alwayzalady22 (Jan 29, 2007)

see my siggy for my whole regimen, but msm definitely loosened up my curl pattern! the jury's still out about whether that's a bad thing or a good thing, though...! biotin makes my nails grow SUPER fast! i SWEAR i can break a nail on Tuesday and have a nice looking tip again by Saturday! it's absolutely amazing, i've never seen anything like it! as far as my hair goes, i really don't know what to think about the biotin...i've only been using it for about 3 weeks, and while i'm seeing results with my nails, the loosened curl pattern from the msm is making it difficult for me to gauge any improved thickness


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 30, 2007)

Ladies,

I have a few questions, My MSM powder should be here today and I wanted to know, what is the lowest amt I should start on? How often should I take it in one Day? Can I put it in Chocolate Milk? and Should I take it in the morning or at night?

That's all for now 

Thanks
T


----------



## sereia (Feb 5, 2007)

I think it is best to take it with Vitamin C, in Orange juice for example. You have to drink a lot of water, too. I put mine in a water bottle (1/2 or 1 litre), add a Vitamin C product and drink it throughout the day. 
If you take it all at once I think the excess is flushed o0ut of the body so it is better to use the water bottle or split doses and take it after meals.

HTH


----------



## MzOptimistic (Feb 7, 2007)

sereia said:
			
		

> I think it is best to take it with Vitamin C, in Orange juice for example. You have to drink a lot of water, too. I put mine in a water bottle (1/2 or 1 litre), add a Vitamin C product and drink it throughout the day.
> If you take it all at once I think the excess is flushed o0ut of the body so it is better to use the water bottle or split doses and take it after meals.
> 
> HTH


 
Thanks, I have been taking it with OJ


----------



## Dual (Feb 8, 2007)

I started taking MSM 4 days ago now and I have grown a few pimples over night.

" I found two this morning and now two of thier cousins have joined them so I now have a family of four.   

Im hoping its just a detox effect that wont last.


----------



## Desert Skye (Feb 13, 2007)

I am taking MSM right now but with I used to take Biotin and I remeber I was growing hair everywhere on my body.. even in places I didnt even know a human could grow hair. I also experienced tingling on my scalp. My hair was growing so thick, I could barely see my scalp. I just had to stop it.


----------



## seraphim712 (Feb 13, 2007)

tsmith said:
			
		

> Ladies,
> 
> I have a few questions, My MSM powder should be here today and I wanted to know, what is the lowest amt I should start on? How often should I take it in one Day? Can I put it in Chocolate Milk? and Should I take it in the morning or at night?
> 
> ...


 
Where did you buy your MSM powder from?


----------



## hennagirl (Feb 13, 2007)

I have been taking MSM for three months and it has been perfect for my thin 3c/4a hair.  It has loosened, softened, I really can't articulate it properly, my hair to the point that I can manage it without a relaxer.  I do not know how long this effect will last but for right now I do not need to relax.  I take between 4,000 and 6,000 mg. in capsule form everyday with a lot of water.


----------



## alwayzalady22 (Feb 20, 2007)

can we put this issue/rumor to bed right now? on various msm posts, i hear people say that msm is loosening up the whole strand of hair...but is that even possible? i thought it could only change your new growth, not hair that was already out of the scalp?


----------



## angellazette (Feb 21, 2007)

I've been checking out my nails lately and my nails usually grow to a nice length and break off.  Lately they've just been growing and are very strong.  I'm not doing anything special besides taking MSM so I'm sure that's the reason.  As far as my hair I don't know but I was rubbing a section of my hair that seemed incredibly soft compared to the length of my hair.  I had just done a honey/oil treatment so I don't know if it was the treatment, MSM or my imagination lol

Here's my nails:


----------



## firecracker (Feb 22, 2007)

alwayzalady22 said:
			
		

> can we put this issue/rumor to bed right now? on various msm posts, *i hear people say that msm is loosening up the whole strand of hair...but is that even possible?* i thought it could only change your new growth, not hair that was already out of the scalp?


 
Well I think there maybe some truth to that whole hair strand thingy.  I forgot to take my MSM with me for a week on holiday.  My hair seems to have hella shrinkage now and is acting strange.   I think its due to the lack of MSM.  My right cheek which had a patch of bumps cleared up though and no crazy dreams.  
I was just telling a member maybe the lack of MSM is effecting my new growth which is causing the shrinkage.  I am back on them so I should see a difference in a few weeks.


----------



## RosesBlack (Feb 26, 2007)

I had to cut out biotin supplements about six months ago.  My skin was going buck wild and I couldn't get it under control at all.  I am loving my MSM.  My skin is clearer, nice glow, my arthritis has been better, nails are growing strong and it's helping with my hair growth.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Apr 11, 2007)

With BOTH vitamins, you must drink plenty of water or suffer breakouts. Of course those breakouts could simply be a way of your body cleansing itself. I totally think that the biotin is helping me nails grow fast and hard. My nails are way long and I have to get them done now every two weeks rather than 3 or 4 weeks. The MSM keeps my NG very nice and soft so that I can stretch my relaxers longer. However, I take it for my joints, since I have PAINFUL runner's knee.


----------



## LawyerBarbie07 (Apr 12, 2007)

*How long before results?*

How long did it take you guys to see results after starting msm? I think I'm headed to whole foods to buy some tommorow. Biotin broke me out soooo bad so I wont be going back to that.


----------



## ebonylocs (Apr 13, 2007)

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> how cool is that??  MSM may cause you to break out but it can help heal the breakouts at the same time ??!!??  Go figure?



Actually, I think it's just two sides of the same process. MSM (sulphur) cleanses and detoxifies. When you break out, what's happening is that because you're ingesting the MSM, the cleansing is taking place from the inside out - the MSM is pushing the impurities to the surface of your skin.

So if you apply the MSM on the outside, it stands to reason that it will purify the outside as well. I'm gonna try it.


----------



## variant_vi (Apr 14, 2007)

When doing any type of detox you should drink water as a way for your body to aid in easily flushing out toxins. It really does depend on your diet also. IF you were to eat unhealthy foods while trying a lemon juice detox, do you think it would work? No. So we have to eat and drink healthy


----------



## alwayzalady22 (May 28, 2007)

i've posted a few times about biotin breaking me out every time i tried to move up from 2000mg to just 3000mg...i started taking a b-complex with vitamin c time release from puritan's pride, and i've been able to go up to 4000 mg with NO BREAKOUTS!  even though i take a multivitamin, i think sometimes having too much of one b-vitamin (biotin) w/o having complementary amounts of the other b-vitamins to help that biotin synthesize is really what leads to the breakouts  i also noticed that when i started taking the b-complex, my pee wasn't highlighter-yellow all day  after about my 3rd or 4th pee of the day (i drink a TON of water), my pee turned a normal color, mostly clear with a slight yellow tint...i know a lot of ladies were concerned about peeing all their vitamins out, so this experience leads me to believe that if you don't have the right vitamins working TOGETHER, you may end up shortchanging yourself, cuz you may be able to absorb more of the vits (even the water soluble ones) than you realized! HTH


----------



## Nikki253 (May 29, 2007)

Shaniquah said:
			
		

> *Oooh, oooh! I'm with you on the Biotin, I was just too through with my face This went on for a couple of weeks, but now it's finally under control. Maybe drinking more water will help. Not sure on what it's done for my hair, but my nails are certainly thanking me! *


 
Girl I am with you!!! I worked so hard and long on clearing my skin and wanted so badly to try this biotin, even though I read that some people experienced breakouts...but that is what I get for not listening to my gut!!!  However, my nails were growin like crazy!!!


----------



## dillard (May 29, 2007)

Qetesh said:
			
		

> Any suggestions on dosage




same question here... has anyone used a low dosage of Biotin (less than 1000mcg) and had noticeably good effects?

Y'all are scaring me about the Biotin now. I don't wanna go around looking like something in one of y'all's crazy dreams!!...erplexed  

Right now I'm taking a MultiVitamin, Iron supplements for my anemia, and Udo's choice Oil blend (which has flax seed and a bunch of other stuff). It's only been one wk for the last one so no difference yet. I'm thinking maybe I should wait a month or 2 then add the Biotin if I don't see any results...???


----------



## Josie (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I've also had a case of the zits from Biotin.  I used 1000 mcgs.

I just read an article about MSM, and it mentioned that Biotin and vitamin C help the body to assimilate MSM.  Interesting!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 14, 2007)

I stopped taking MSM a couple of months ago becaue I wasn't comfortable with the drastic menstrual changes I experienced. I just take Biotin now.


----------



## tt8 (Jun 26, 2007)

Chiiiilld I am scared bout this msm and biotin showing up like a proactive before photo on my face. So what are we gonna do? Have we come to the conclusion 
a. that they are better in lower dosages
b. they are better together as a team in lower dosage
c. seperately in high dosage/lots of water
d. or not at all?

Cuz I dont want to exchange one problem (growing my hair out) for another  (growing some zits) LOL!


----------



## Extremus (Sep 17, 2007)

Brownshugaz said:


> damn it. i already have skin issues. i don't need anymore. but here i go with the biotin and msm anyway. i'll just drown myself in water.



I tried to do that, but as soon as I skipped a day without enough water, my bumps came and I was itchy all over! I just finally said it's not worth it


----------



## Hair Iam (Feb 5, 2008)

I believe from reading all the comments on this thread , if you taking biotin and MSM you have to take vitamin C to absorb them and B- complex to balance, neutralize the combination- just my humble opinion.I take all of the previously mentioned and I have glowing skin, growing hair,softer looser curl, soft skin, no break outs and I'm not even consistent with my water intake...no dreams , no weired side effects...I really believe it is the combo.

I've been using Biotin 5000mcg for months and I started MSM powder 1 month ago, I'm starting  on my second bottle this week


p.s 
lower dosages of Biotin  make me break out


----------



## PuffyBrown (Feb 5, 2008)

Rexall Super Potency is the same brand that I am using. I take 2of those a day, and Spring Valley MSM I take 4 of those a day.

My hair is noticible thicker. I think the MSM is helping but I was taking it before and I didnt get any noticible hair changes. It is for my knees, my hip bursitis(sp) and heel spurs. I just up'd the dosage a couple of weeks ago, hopefully I will see and increase in length. 



Taya said:


> Same here but noticed more growth and thickness once I took a higher dosage of the biotin(when I start taking 1500 mcgs 2x a day) that was Rexall brand.I was also taking Folicure hair vitamins( so maybe w/the 3000mcgs and hair vitamins it helped grow fast).I've always taken only 2,000 mg of MSM(out of the few brands I've tried) The MSM also helped w/ hip pain that I had during pregnancy and after giving birth( when I walked felt like my hip was dislocated).


----------



## PuffyBrown (Feb 5, 2008)

If I have vitamin C in my hair vitamin, is that enough.

How many mgs of Vitamin C do you need to compensate for each mcg of msm or biotin?

Where is Gymfreak?


----------



## NaijaNaps (Feb 5, 2008)

I take both currently - for the past month now. 

I'm def seeing slightly more growth but don't know if it's a combination of other factors.

I haven't had any issues with breaking out but I think my BC takes care of that. I used to have oily skin and now it's dry.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 6, 2008)

StellaB said:


> If I have vitamin C in my hair vitamin, is that enough.
> 
> How many mgs of Vitamin C do you need to compensate for each mcg of msm or biotin?
> 
> Where is Gymfreak?




Hey Stella..........


Msm and biotin both are sulfur bearing, msm more so than biotin. The total mechanism behind why biotin works so well for hair skin and nail issues is not fully understood but it does help contribute to your overal sulfur content and it helps with metabolism of protein. Taking indivual amino acids like Cysteine can also increase your sulfur intake and with those, the recommended vitamin C amount is not less than 1/2 of the total mg of amino acids you are taking. Since MSM and biotin seem to easier for your body to assimulate I would say that the vitamin C amount can be a little less than what is recommended for amino acids. So instead of 1/2 you can try 1/3 instead. So if you are taking 3000mg of msm a day, aim for around 1000mg of vitamin C. I wouldn't stress adding extra C if you are taking biotin and a multi because vitaminC is added to just about every thing now. The multi and your day to day beverages would be enough. For msm, if you vitamin C intake is pretty good already and your are not experiencing headaches then I wouldn't worry about it. If you do the above but are still concerned then try taking 500mg of vitamin C for every 1500mg of Msm you take.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Feb 6, 2008)

You are a GodSend!

Thanks girl..



gymfreak336 said:


> Hey Stella..........
> 
> 
> Msm and biotin both are sulfur bearing, msm more so than biotin. The total mechanism behind why biotin works so well for hair skin and nail issues is not fully understood but it does help contribute to your overal sulfur content and it helps with metabolism of protein. Taking indivual amino acids like Cysteine can also increase your sulfur intake and with those, the recommended vitamin C amount is not less than 1/2 of the total mg of amino acids you are taking. Since MSM and biotin seem to easier for your body to assimulate I would say that the vitamin C amount can be a little less than what is recommended for amino acids. So instead of 1/2 you can try 1/3 instead. So if you are taking 3000mg of msm a day, aim for around 1000mg of vitamin C. I wouldn't stress adding extra C if you are taking biotin and a multi because vitaminC is added to just about every thing now. The multi and your day to day beverages would be enough. For msm, if you vitamin C intake is pretty good already and your are not experiencing headaches then I wouldn't worry about it. If you do the above but are still concerned then try taking 500mg of vitamin C for every 1500mg of Msm you take.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2008)

MSM is great for my overall health and biotin is growing my hair and nails for sure. I also noticed some thickness coming in as well and this is really my aim right now - to gain some thickness in my hair. MSM and biotin go hand in hand though for hair growth along with some B-Complex vitamins and lots of water.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 9, 2008)

What is a good amount of MSM & Biotin to to take per day to see a differnce in hair growth. I'm currently taking both now but I want to make sure I'm taking an effective amount.

Thanks!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 9, 2008)

angellazette said:


> I've been checking out my nails lately and my nails usually grow to a nice length and break off. Lately they've just been growing and are very strong. I'm not doing anything special besides taking MSM so I'm sure that's the reason. As far as my hair I don't know but I was rubbing a section of my hair that seemed incredibly soft compared to the length of my hair. I had just done a honey/oil treatment so I don't know if it was the treatment, MSM or my imagination lol
> 
> Here's my nails:


Totally OT -- >>Love your siggy picture!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 9, 2008)

Why is it that Biotin causes acne for so many of us? I wonder what it is and if you continue to take it does it clear up? Because I think I had the problem too in the beginning but I kept taking it because I was losing my hair at the time. Now I don't get acne at all except around my cycle time, I'll get one or two. I wonder if the body adjusts over time with the biotin.... hmmmmmmm


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 28, 2008)

I answered my own question, it does get better over time and you have to drink a LOT of water but it is worth it because my hair and nails are growing like crazy!


----------



## lolo2470 (Mar 28, 2008)

How long do you have to take biotin to notice growth?


----------



## miss Congeniality (Mar 30, 2008)

I never took either long enough to notice a change in growth, but my skin did go crazy and my dreams became "intense". I blaim myself because I am not really a water drinker.


----------



## 2themax (Jul 19, 2008)

I first started MSM and did get weird dreams and some headaches.  I increased my water intake and then all that I noticed was MUCH thicker hair - not so much for the growth.  Also, my hair seemed much "harder" and I had a lot of extra waves near my scalp??  I was told that was new growth?

I began taking Biotin 10,000mcg/day in addition to my MSM 2000 - 3000 mg/day & other supps.  I then started getting pimples.  So I started taking B-Complex vits, Vit C and drinking more water - about 80-96 oz/day, since the Biotin & MSM seem to dehydrate me.

Now, my hair and nails are growing much, much faster, stronger and thicker, my skin is glowing and the headaches have stopped.  I wasn't trying to get thickness, but I guess it comes w/ the territory

Unfortunately, due to the excessive water intake, I make a lot more trips to the little girl's room, but It's Worth It!.  If this keeps up, I plan on reaching my hair goal!!  (I wish I knew how to post my picture(s).

Overall, both Biotin & MSM makes my hair grow faster & thicker.  And because they are water soluble, I don't need to worry about OD'ing on them.  Just remember, to drink as much water as possible!!


----------



## Valerie (Aug 11, 2008)

In my Nature's Plus, there is 2 mg of biotin an d 500 mg of MSM, I take an extra 2 mg in the morning and 5 mg in the evening.  I have found that my nail growth is very fast indeed, my hair has got a lot thicker, and I don't get any breakouts and I drink and lot of water to flush my system out, I have also started using MSM as a hair rinse, adding it to my conditioner and adding to my hair scalp products, with biotin so hopefully in a months time, I should see the benefits.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 11, 2008)

This helps a bit..but I need more details!!


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 23, 2008)

I couldn't choose any of the poll options.  I've been taking Biotin (5000mcg daily) and the only benefit I am getting from it is clear skin!


----------



## tbaby_8 (Aug 29, 2008)

So, are you  all using name brand vitamins are generic or does it matter?  I am getting very confused.


----------



## Hot40 (Aug 30, 2008)

I have been taking the Biotin all summer, I had the break outs but could not connect the two until later. I also take a one a day with the biotin. My skin has cleared up I need to drink more water. But I think the Biotin increased the nails for sure-- I do not wear  them long I have to cut now ever week and the hair I noticed the growth on my head but I wax other areas and noticed the hair grew back faster thought it was because of the Biotin. I want to add some vitamins might try the msm.

Right now I am about 4 weeks out on my relaxer and I think I have a lot 
of new growth for 4 weeks I was just about to give up on the Biotin when I found this board and joined. Considering adding MT to my regimen-- heard of shedding for some today soo I just dont know.


----------



## Hot40 (Aug 30, 2008)

lolo2470 said:


> How long do you have to take biotin to notice growth?


 
I did not keep a record but I will day around two months for sure.


----------



## Beauti515 (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok so glad I read this my face is a meesss! I couldn't understand y  I take biotin 1000 daily so what should I switch to that help but won't make wanna hide? My nails grew long but don't want to risk my face HELP!


----------



## mamauv2 (Aug 30, 2008)

I take MSM and I've noticed my skin glowing and my nails growing SO fast.  I noticed all these effects after about three weeks.


----------



## PGirl (Sep 4, 2008)

I've taken Biotin for years and I believe it helps nail and hair growth. I started MSM about 3 weeks ago because a girl on youtube said that it helped with hair growth. The other day I caught a glimpse in the mirror and I couldn't figure out why my skin looked soooo beautiful. I kid you NOT! Now after reading this post, I think it's the MSM. 

I have also noticed that my back pain has decreased. I looked on the internet and MSM is also used for arthritis and inflammation. I have a pinched nerve and I have had progressively worse pain over the last 2 years. I have not taken a muscle relaxer since I started the MSM. 

The only downside is the vivid dreaming.  I have had a couple and hopefully it will subside.

For any of you that experience bad side effects please try a lower dose. I'm extremely happy that I found out about MSM. So far, it has enriched my life significantly!


----------



## jerseygurl (Sep 5, 2008)

Biotin grew my hair and nails, MSM and biotin both broke me out in a bad way. Stopped both. I might get back with the biotin though idk


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 29, 2008)

I live on MSM...I love it for my joints and it makes my skin glow!! I think it's making my hair softer also. I take biotin when I remember...I need to be more consistant with it!


----------



## yodie (Nov 30, 2008)

Just started reading this thread.  

I've been taking MSM for about two weeks now and I've been having some crazzzzy dreams. I didn't relate the two, but now I remember that MSM may be the cause.  thaks, 'cause I know I'm not as weird as my dreams have been lately.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 1, 2008)

yodie said:


> Just started reading this thread.
> 
> I've been taking MSM for about two weeks now and I've been having some crazzzzy dreams. I didn't relate the two, but now I remember that MSM may be the cause. thaks, 'cause I know I'm not as weird as my dreams have been lately.


 
I've always had weird dreams, but this is ridiculous. You dont _even _want know what I dreamed about a couple of nights ago...  The MSM I  was taking from Puritan's Pride obviously did nothing. I am taking 2,000 mg of the Solaray brand now and I see results! The hair growth and glowing skin is off the chain, but the dreams...THE DREAMS!  I'm kind of scared to go to sleep now. This stuff is like Freddy Krueger invading my dreams.


----------



## LyndseyJK (Dec 2, 2008)

Are these dreams good dreams or scary dreams?  And I have acne already I dont need ANYTHING that makes it worst.

I just ordered MSM and Biotin pills from GNC.  I'm scared now. lol.  

I also just got the MSM powder from Wholefoods.  I can put this in my conditioner right?  How much should I put in?


----------



## Junebug D (Dec 16, 2008)

I've been on MSM for about a week now.  No crazy dreams so far.  I have started having mild headaches yesterday & today, but I just went from 1/4th tsp a day to 1/2 tsp.  They're not too bad yet though.  My skin does look brighter.


----------



## yodie (Dec 16, 2008)

The dreams are crazy as in bad. I'd wake up saying, "I know I'm not like that."

I may have to try those Solaray MSM pills.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 16, 2008)

LyndseyJK said:


> *Are these dreams good dreams or scary dreams? *And I have acne already I dont need ANYTHING that makes it worst.
> 
> I just ordered MSM and Biotin pills from GNC. I'm scared now. lol.
> 
> I also just got the MSM powder from Wholefoods. I can put this in my conditioner right? How much should I put in?


 
They're neither good nor scary  They're simply downright WEIRD! I have no words. Let's just say in my dream my boob pretty much exploded right before my eyes, and I had to sift through the remains


----------



## AFashionSlave (Dec 16, 2008)

Biotin and MSN have never made my hair grow any faster.
They have never changed my hair texture.

They did reduce my shedding.
I lost fewer hairs each wash day.


----------



## Bossy (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks to LCHF for those who informed us how to combat breakouts from Biotin and MSM! Usually, my skin is clear, free from breakouts, but for several months, I have been so confused as to what is causing itchy breakouts on my chin - serious breakouts! I have food allergies, so I thought that I had developed more serious allergies!  Now, I know. I take 5,000 mcg of Biotin everyday, and occasionally, I take MSM (I was taking it religiously but it made me itch). I thought that the MSM was the culprit, but since I haven't taken MSM in a while (in months), it can't be the total culprit - it's the Biotin (because I'm still taking it and STILL itching). Now, I am itching inside my left hand. I take Vitamin C everyday, but what I had not been taking is Vitamin B Complex to balance out the Biotin and MSM since they both have Sulfur content. I am going tomorrow and buy some B Complex and hopefully, the breakouts will stop! I really want to continue taking the Biotin because my Dermatologist told me to take them (including that amount). Oh, and I drink water. In fact, I love water, so the breakouts are not coming from lack of water - it's got to be the lack of B Complex. We'll see. erplexed


----------



## peppers01 (Jan 20, 2009)

OMGoodness! I've been taking the biotin and msm liquid in my shake and just Saturday I had a crazy dream! I gotta tell. In the dream, I was in Dallas visiting family, then I realized it was time to come back to Houston, so next thing I know my boyfriend and dog were in the car with me and he was driving. We started driving up this steep road on the side of this restaurant, but I knew that it was a dead end. So I screamed STOP, and he stopped. I got out the car and looked, and it was dead end boarded up with 2 planks and a free fall, so I ran down the road and back up to get in the car. My boyfriend backs down and we start to drive. Then I see a dog that looks like mine and I say stop that's Buttercup. I open the door, but the dog is gray. So we start back driving, and I see another dog, this time it is my dog, but she takes out FULL speed in the opposite direction with the lease on and jumps like 50 feet in the air and snaps her neck. So now my dog is dead and bloody and we drive off. THE END. Crazy huh?

But anywho, my face really cleared up when I wasn't taking the biotin and MSM, but I noticed immediately that I started getting little breakouts on my face. So no more biotin for me. The MSM however is going in my shampoos and conditioners, cause I heard they were good directly on the hair. 

I don't want anymore crazy dreams just the weak mediocre dreams that I barely remember once I wake up. Who wants some biotin?


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 20, 2009)

I'll say it again...Biotin has done wonders for my hair and nails (although I didn't need help with the nails) I guess like Jill Scott say..."Everythang ain't for everybody"....


----------



## Hersheygurl (Jan 21, 2009)

I have to testify to the wonders of Biotin! At first, I took it alone and got a huge cyst-like zit on my forehead, but went back to VitaminWorld and got Panothenic acid with B-Complex. No more zits, and my hair is growing at a pace I don't think I've seen before. I relaxed the week of Christmas, and I already have some mad NG. Also, my nails look and feel like acrylics. I don't know how this rapid growth is going to work since I stretch my relaxers, but right now I don't really care. I am just enjoying the results. I wish this worked for everybody and know the panothenic/b combo made the difference in my skin rather than just taking them alone. When I take them, I usually take them at night ( late) with a little food like toast or something and immediately chase them with two bottles of water.


----------



## Maxitonia (Jan 21, 2009)

Hersheygurl said:


> I have to testify to the wonders of Biotin! At first, I took it alone and got a huge cyst-like zit on my forehead, but went back to VitaminWorld and got Panothenic acid with B-Complex. No more zits, and my hair is growing at a pace I don't think I've seen before. I relaxed the week of Christmas, and I already have some mad NG. Also, my nails look and feel like acrylics. I don't know how this rapid growth is going to work since I stretch my relaxers, but right now I don't really care. I am just enjoying the results. I wish this worked for everybody and know the panothenic/b combo made the difference in my skin rather than just taking them alone. When I take them, I usually take them at night ( late) with a little food like toast or something and immediately chase them with two bottles of water.


 
Can I know what brand was it please.


----------



## Hersheygurl (Jan 21, 2009)

Maxitonia said:


> Can I know what brand was it please.


Hi Maxitonia,

My bottle is Blue, and it says VitaminWorld. It is their own exclusive brand. I think they have an online store, and will try to find the link. The panothenic acid/b-complex is by Twinlabs. I have not tried any other brands yet. I really hope these work for you! I am telling everybody about it!


----------



## peppers01 (Jan 21, 2009)

I was trying to cut down buying so much stuff, but since you guys are having good results, I'll get the panothenic acid to see if it clears up my face. Thanks!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 22, 2009)

I have not had anything extremely unusual occur with either. The menstrual issues with the MSM came and went, actually the results left me better with that regard. The biotin grew my nails faster.


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 22, 2009)

I guess it's still too early for me to assess the hair benefits, but my nails are long and super-strong! They look GOOD!   

My biotin breakouts aren't too bad.  A pimple or two or three pop up every few days, but it's nothing serious.  I use Clean & Clear daily anyway, it's probably helping in that regard.  

My last period wasn't too weird.  Without too much detail, I will say it was lighter with days 2-5 mostly being dried.


----------



## MsElise (Jan 27, 2009)

I just started taking MSM and my period came for one day and disappeared.  NOT that I miss my week long horror but it's pretty shocking stuff.  Does this eventually correct itself?


----------



## tada1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Tashique said:


> His name is Adewale Akinnuoye-Agbaje and he used to be in OZ USA Prison drama - he was also in 50 cents movie



very OT: Is he a white African??? just curious


----------



## spinspinshuga (Feb 8, 2009)

When people say "changed hair texture," what exactly do they mean? I've been taking MSM for a little while now, and my new growth looks...a little odd. I think I'm going to stop taking it...


----------



## MrsMe (Feb 8, 2009)

I stopped taking MSM a couple of weeks ago because I was having some terrible breakouts. Biotin helps my nails a lot (I have to cut them almost every week) because it made them stronger and grow faster. As for my hair, I can't really tell if it has helped its growth, but it is getting fuller and healthier. It could be because of the biotin or it could be due to the fact that I have changed my routine. In terms of texture, my curls have loosened up a little bit, but it's been changing so I don't think biotin or MSM have anything to do with it.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 8, 2009)

bumping!!!!


----------



## bajanplums1 (Feb 8, 2009)

i used both from dec 08 - feb 09 (2 months) and i grew from chin to 1" past shoulder.


----------



## girlcherokee (Feb 8, 2009)

bajanplums1 said:


> i used both from dec 08 - feb 09 (2 months) and i grew from chin to 1" past shoulder.


that sounds like several inches of growth!


----------



## Platinum (Feb 8, 2009)

I guess it's time to go back to the health food store and re-up on the MSM and Biotin. (May try a higher dose of biotin) I'm almost out of both.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 8, 2009)

does anyone notice bloating with these?


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 11, 2009)

^^NOPE...NOT ME


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 11, 2009)

yea i can stick with biotin but msm BLOWS ME UP! I been off it for two days and am "shrinking". NEVER AGAIN!  I was actually using msm for a joint related problem, but i guess i will have to use something else. , cuz Shamu is too much for me.


----------



## spinspinshuga (Feb 11, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> does anyone notice bloating with these?



MSM made me look like a balloon. It also made me miss two periods, and my new growth looks weird.
No more for me!


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 11, 2009)

migliorfabbra said:


> MSM made me look like a balloon. It also made me miss two periods, and my new growth looks weird.
> No more for me!


omg so I AM NOT CRAZY!  I looked like I gained like 10 pounds in a matter of weeks. Face and arms and belly all swollllle. I am NOT having it.  When I took it for a long time in the past I only noticed it made my NG a little looser and shinier. How did it make ur NG look?


----------



## spinspinshuga (Feb 11, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> omg so I AM NOT CRAZY!  I looked like I gained like 10 pounds in a matter of weeks. Face and arms and belly all swollllle. I am NOT having it.  When I took it for a long time in the past I only noticed it made my NG a little looser and shinier. How did it make ur NG look?


I think my curl got TOO loose; my new growth has very little curl definition, which is kind of unsettling! Mine was't shinier, though; it was frizzier. 
I do think it made my hair grow faster (and definitely made my hair grow faster,) but...it doesn't matter if I make full WL faster if my hair doesn't look like mine, and if I get pudgy doing it


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 11, 2009)

migliorfabbra said:


> *I think my curl got TOO loose;* my new growth has very little curl definition, which is kind of unsettling! Mine was't shinier, though; it was frizzier.
> I do think it made my hair grow faster (and definitely made my hair grow faster,) but...it doesn't matter if I make full WL faster if my hair doesn't look like mine, and if I get pudgy doing it


Back then I noticed that too. Was more wavy than actual curls. Wasn't too fond of it, I just noticed the integrity of my hair was better; stronger, shinier, thicker. My joint problems were totally alleviated! Which was the main purpose. However, looking like a current day Aretha Franklin is not worth it. *reaches for A535 HOT AND COLD***


----------



## girlcherokee (Feb 11, 2009)

> MSM made me look like a balloon.



this seem to be happening with some - i think myself included, but i wonder if it has something to do with something in the diet?  are you guys drinking a lot of water?  i have been lax with the water lately because i have been so busy - could this be the culprit?


----------



## spinspinshuga (Feb 11, 2009)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> this seem to be happening with some - i think myself included, but i wonder if it has something to do with something in the diet?  are you guys drinking a lot of water?  i have been lax with the water lately because i have been so busy - could this be the culprit?



Yup, I've been drinking tons of water. I work out for at least an hour everyday, so I stay hydrated pretty consistently. My diet is pretty healthy and consistent too...
I think my body just doesn't like this product. I'm glad it works for so many others, though!


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 11, 2009)

migliorfabbra said:


> Yup, I've been drinking tons of water. I work out for at least an hour everyday, so I stay hydrated pretty consistently. My diet is pretty healthy and consistent too...
> *I think my body just doesn't like this product.* I'm glad it works for so many others, though!


I agree, I drink 2-3 litres daily and eat pretty well and its only when I add MSM I turn into an elephant. As soon as I stop, within a few days I go back to normal, especially in the face.


----------



## Maxitonia (Feb 12, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> I agree, I drink 2-3 litres daily and eat pretty well and its only when I add MSM I turn into an elephant. As soon as I stop, within a few days I go back to normal, especially in the face.


 
I started a thread before about MSM making your face fuller and no one replied, I thought I was the only one experienced this......... MSM makes you gain weight gradually and makes the face fuller and my nose got bigger  I swear and it never went back to its original size


----------



## girlcherokee (Feb 12, 2009)

alright - ithink i will have to ditch this - sad though - was hoping i could find some excuse for it - but oh well, there are other things to pull out the arsenal, but one thing i cant afford is extra weight - heck no.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 17, 2009)

I haven't noticed any balloning yet and I take it twice daily. I am pretty active so I drink a lot of water. I haven't noticed and extra hair growth but my skin is glowing


----------



## Afrolinda (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm going to start with biotin next month, I already take MSM.


----------



## ingenious_mind (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey Ladies I take the GNC Ultranourish hair pill for about 2 weeks now(which contains biotin). At first I was breaking out and thought about stopping,but i found out that i was not drinking enough water! I started drinking 7-8 cups a day and I no longer broke out. I haven't seen much difference in hair growth yet but definitely noticed my nails were stronger and grew fast.I will keep you all posted....


----------



## blksndrlla (Apr 30, 2009)

Just wanted to let you ladies know that the GNC HSN is on sale...if you buy one you get one half off...


----------



## cafe1 (May 1, 2009)

I took Whole Food's Hair Skin & Nails with MSM supplement faithfully for about 6months and experienced tremendose hair growth! My hair has never grown so fast and has never been this long in my life...EVER.   I am now between brastrap and waist length. But prior to that I also faithfully washed/conditioned and air dry-bunned for a year, absolutely no heat and I think this is why it grew as well. Both factors helped me grow long and healthy (my hair is not thick, but noone in my fam has thick hair) hair.

Biotin..reaked havock on my already somewhat troublesome face...I had to stop that after 2 weeks


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 25, 2009)

I've been taking both since Feb and I don't know how I feel about the hair growth part but I think its helping.   I was reading how Biotin helps keep the body behaving normally during times of high stress and I know that this is true for me.  When I first was highly stressed by my job my hair stopped growing and my face was constantly breaking out.  This last time I was trying to get a presentation done and my skin still looked good which should mean my hair is still growing as well.  I've never had the weight gain with MSM and  I take 3 capsules a day.  My knees feel a lot better and I'm not as sore as I used to so if nothing more I like the MSM for that.


----------



## Encore (Aug 6, 2009)

MSN gave me nightmares, very very vivid and lucid nightmares...but very manageable ng. wasn't worth all the sleep I was loosing so that is sitting in a bottle with dust.

Biotin broke me out so bad I will NEVER try it again....well maybe a lesser mg bottle and work my way up. Def. made my hair thicker.


----------



## angelbaby (Sep 13, 2009)

What brand of MSM are you taking?  I read that the bad dreams are a result of a magnesium deficiency.

http://www.earthclinic.com/Supplements/MSM_questions.html


----------



## Hersheygurl (Sep 13, 2009)

I am taking MSM ( vitamin world), with biotin also, and I want to thank all of the ladies on this board for sharing this wonderful secret! I had a baby, and for some reason, my edges broke off bad. My edges had never been that bad, and I had been trying MN, castor oil, and everything else to thicken them up. 

They were just so-so until I started MSM/biotin. OMG! My hairline is thick now! I can wear my ponytail high up, and my sides look good! It also gave me some incredible skin! I keep getting compliments on my skin even when I'm tired. I'm about to turn 34, but do not look like it at all. I also do the olive oil washes, but I know it's the MSM/biotin that is doing the trick. Overall, I am having rapid hairgrowth, acrylic-like nails, glowing skin, ( face and body) softer hair, less pain, shorter periods, and almost no breakouts. Sure, I've had some wicked dreams and MSM does not taste good ( I take powder form), but to me they both are keepers!


----------



## Bronxcutie (Sep 15, 2009)

I swear by Biotin! I can't believe how fast my hair has grown.  I have no idea what MSM is!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 15, 2009)

Bronxcutie said:


> I swear by Biotin! I can't believe how fast my hair has grown. I have no idea what MSM is!


 
How much more is it growing than when you started before Biotin?


----------



## barbeth2001 (Sep 25, 2009)

It doesnt get better than MSM or Biotin, i swear by MSM, I take up to 10,000grams a day. My hair is the longest and fullest it has ever been, currently APL, first time in my life n am 23 yrs old.


----------



## Barbie83 (Sep 25, 2009)

how do u guys avoid the nightmares with MSM? I realllllllly wanna try it but my imagination is already so wild that one bad nightmare can affect me for months. Literally months. 

I don't know if it's worth all that.


----------



## loulou82 (Sep 29, 2009)

barbeth2001 said:


> It doesnt get better than MSM or Biotin, i swear by MSM, I take up to 10,000grams a day. My hair is the longest and fullest it has ever been, currently APL, first time in my life n am 23 yrs old.





Bronxcutie said:


> I swear by Biotin! I can't believe how fast my hair has grown.  I have no idea what MSM is!



How long was it before you ladies noticed an increase in your growth rate?


----------



## loulou82 (Sep 29, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> how do u guys avoid the nightmares with MSM? I realllllllly wanna try it but my imagination is already so wild that one bad nightmare can affect me for months. Literally months.
> 
> I don't know if it's worth all that.



My dreams were already off the wall. I would go with your instinct. But if you would like to try MSM you could start with a low dose like 500 mg and then after 2-4 weeks increase to 1000 mg, and then at 6-8 weeks increase your dose again. You don't want start too high and suffer any side affects but still want to find your body's tolerance level. 

I remember that I started at 1/2 a teaspoon of powdered MSM (2600 mg) and gradually worked it up to a whole teaspoon. The powder is absorbed into your system faster then the pills.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> how do u guys avoid the nightmares with MSM? I realllllllly wanna try it but my imagination is already so wild that one bad nightmare can affect me for months. Literally months.
> 
> I don't know if it's worth all that.


 

I take 2000-3000 mg of MSM everyday. I try to avoid taking MSM late in the evening or close to bedtime. The last time I took MSM at bedtime I had a horrible nightmare--very vivid. You may want to try taking it in the morning or around lunchtime. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ann816 (Oct 13, 2009)

Good question! 





HighlyFavored1 said:


> When you all say that biotin thickened up your hair, do you mean the entire hair shaft, or just the new growth?


----------



## Nova (Oct 13, 2009)

I always had break-outs from taking biotin but it makes my hair grow like crazy.   From one of the posts on this site, it was suggested to take B-complex with biotin and that may prevent skin breakouts.    I tried it and it works for me!  However, I just added MSM into my vit. regime.  I pray I don't have any acne issues from the MSM.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I take 5000 mg of Biotin everyday. I've been in braids since July so I'm not sure if it has affected my hair growth. I noticed that my curl pattern is a loose and my nails are stronger.(I guess from the MSM)


----------



## Truth (Oct 13, 2009)

Biotin made my hair grow.. but beware it makes EVERY bit of hair grow  I turned into a chia pet.. never tried MSM tho..


----------



## Okay (Dec 10, 2009)

Maxitonia said:


> I started a thread before about MSM making your face fuller and no one replied, I thought I was the only one experienced this......... MSM makes you gain weight gradually and makes the face fuller *and my nose got bigger*  I swear and it never went back to its original size


 

uhm wow


----------



## manter26 (Dec 10, 2009)

Truth said:


> Biotin made my hair grow.. but beware it makes EVERY bit of hair grow  I turned into a chia pet.. never tried MSM tho..




I noticed this with hair vitamins too. I don't take any now, but when I took them my nails grew like crazy, but were very brittle. My usually sparse leg hair grew in thick and strong.   I had to use 1 or 2 disposable razors and then go over with my electronic Mach V, just so I wouldn't wear out the blades (those replacement heads are expensive.)


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 11, 2009)

bumping!!!!!!


----------



## teacherjess (Dec 20, 2009)

I got great growth and thickness taking MSM and Biotin together...and I swear that MSM helped me lose weight! I have trouble maintaining my weight, and while I was on MSM religiously I ate whatever I wanted and even stopped working out (due to knee surgery) and gained nothing....even losing a few pounds. As soon as I stopped I started gaining slowly again. I'll never be without my "dynamic duo"


----------



## Curly83 (Jan 11, 2010)

Truth said:


> Biotin made my hair grow.. but beware it makes EVERY bit of hair grow  I turned into a chia pet.. never tried MSM tho..


 
You are right about that.  Never in my life have I shaved my under arms so much..it starts to grow back in a day.  My SO asked me if I was taking Miracle Gro or something.


----------



## Curly83 (Jan 11, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I take 2000-3000 mg of MSM everyday. I try to avoid taking MSM late in the evening or close to bedtime. The last time I took MSM at bedtime I had a horrible nightmare--very vivid. You may want to try taking it in the morning or around lunchtime. Hope this helps.


 
How do you know when to up your dosage?  Right now I take 1,000mg capsule.  I wanted to up my dosage to 2,000mg, but I tried that last week and it seemed I had the most headaches.  I was drinking a lot of water but it didn't help.  Maybe I should stay at 1,000mg.


----------



## julzinha (Jan 31, 2010)

Biotin when I first started taking it did a number on my face, but once some of the ladies on this board told me to take it with a super b complex and drink more water the bumps and patches are gone! mainly cause of the super b complex


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Feb 4, 2010)

I want to take MSM powder in addition to my GNC Ultra Nourish hair but how do i measure the powder. How many mg or mcg is one tablespoon or teaspoon? The hair pills contain 500 mg. i dont want to overdue it.

Pleae Help!
Thanks.


----------



## kellyshair (Feb 11, 2010)

hey all.. I have gotten MSM from walmart but i was reading that all MSM is not "pure" as they are made w/ too many fillers. I did the test whre you pour the contents of the capsule in water and i can say some particles did NOT dissolve. The container does say gelatin is included also though. I don't really want to do the powder MSM... i would much rather do the pills.. any recommendations *** where i coud get them? id rather stiop by a store and get them... but ordering online is ok too.. THANK YOU!


----------



## Vashti (Feb 11, 2010)

I just started taking biotin last week - 1000mg. I already have a b-complex that I take and I tend to drink quite a bit of water daily anyway. I don't know if it's making my hair grow but my nails are much stronger!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 11, 2010)

I have been taking Biotin 2 tablets at 1,000ug each day for 2 weeks, nothing happening yet and my nails are being not as strong.


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Feb 11, 2010)

kellyshair said:


> hey all.. I have gotten MSM from walmart but i was reading that all MSM is not "pure" as they are made w/ too many fillers. I did the test whre you pour the contents of the capsule in water and i can say some particles did NOT dissolve. The container does say gelatin is included also though. I don't really want to do the powder MSM... i would much rather do the pills.. any recommendations *** where i coud get them? id rather stiop by a store and get them... but ordering online is ok too.. THANK YOU!


 
I been told to use the brands that has OptiMSM stamp on it. It's supposed to be the purest form. I took a break and I started back about a week ago.


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Feb 11, 2010)

julieangel09 said:


> Biotin when I first started taking it did a number on my face, but once some of the ladies on this board told me to take it with a super b complex and drink more water the bumps and patches are gone! mainly cause of the super b complex


 

I totally agree with this because the time when I took biotin alone, I had major breakouts and since I started taking the GNC Ultra Nourish hair I have not had any breakouts. I take 1000-2000mg/day of MSM powder with it.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 16, 2010)

Curly83 said:


> How do you know when to up your dosage? Right now I take 1,000mg capsule. I wanted to up my dosage to 2,000mg, but I tried that last week and it seemed I had the most headaches. I was drinking a lot of water but it didn't help. Maybe I should stay at 1,000mg.


 
Sorry for the last response. I haven't been in this thread in a while. I don't take all of my dosage at once. I take one capsule with each meal. Lately, I've only been taking 2000 mgs a day.


----------



## Rikku (Feb 19, 2010)

What is MSM? o.0


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 19, 2010)

kellyshair said:


> hey all.. I have gotten MSM from walmart but i was reading that all MSM is not "pure" as they are made w/ too many fillers. I did the test whre you pour the contents of the capsule in water and i can say some particles did NOT dissolve. The container does say gelatin is included also though. I don't really want to do the powder MSM... i would much rather do the pills.. any recommendations *** where i coud get them? id rather stiop by a store and get them... but ordering online is ok too.. THANK YOU!


 
Try vitaminshoppe or any vitamin/healthfood store


----------



## Millyj (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm getting ready to get Biotin but I'm a bit unsure of the dosage I should take, I saw some online (5000 mg) and wondering if I should take the 1,000mg being that I have a Super B-Complex that I'm taking as well..hmmmmmm


----------



## Ms.Hollywood (Feb 22, 2010)

Wut is MSM??


----------



## coolhandlulu (Feb 23, 2010)

I have been taking 5,000 mg for the past 3 months and have had nothing but positive outcomes from taking Biotin.  My nails have become claws...lol.  They almost never split on the sides.  Wicked fast growth.  My alopecia has definitely improved.  I was getting really thin up top, not too sure why.  Maybe because of tension from pulling the hair with bands or manipulating too much.  But I feel like I finally have a handle on it now.  AND my acne has almost cleared up.  I've had no breakouts since I started taking Biotin.  I guess this is just further proof...different strokes for different folks.  I can't see myself ever stop taking Biotin.  The only bad side effect that I've noticed is that MAYBE I have a few more chin hairs and MAYBE they grow in a bit faster.  But in the past, pulling them out always irritated the fragile skin on my chin that left bumps and eventually discoloration.  That doesn't happen anymore now so I'll put up with the more frequent plucking


----------



## Vashti (Mar 1, 2010)

I think I may have posted in this thread awhile back but here I go again - 

I am having good success with Biotin along with my B complex supplement. My nails are strong and getting longer and they don't chip and break nearly as much anymore! I have also noticed quite a bit of thick growth of my hair especially around the hairline and the back! Biotin gets a big thumbs up from me!


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 1, 2010)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> I want to take MSM powder in addition to my GNC Ultra Nourish hair but how do i measure the powder. How many mg or mcg is one tablespoon or teaspoon? The hair pills contain 500 mg. i dont want to overdue it.
> 
> Pleae Help!
> Thanks.



It should list the serving size on the back of your container. What brand do you take? I use Source Naturals Powdered MSM and 1/2 teaspoon is 2.6 grams (ie 2600 mg).


----------



## HAIR LIKE WEEDS (Mar 3, 2010)

MSM broke me out really bad also I believe its because i slacked up on my water intake


----------



## NappiShawti (Mar 4, 2010)

i took biotin for a month or two last yr. but i couldnt take the breakouts even w/ the vitamin b supplement.  quick question:

i'd like 2 start back on the biotin (realize i wasnt drinkin nearly enuf water last time) & vitamin b complex but is it the *b-5 vitamin, b-6 or does it matter?* i have b-6 @ home but maybe thats the wrong one?? i'd hate 2 start breakin out again in those huge painful bumps so i need 2 make sure im doin it right!

thx in advance


----------



## tmar87 (Mar 21, 2010)

I recently moved to Tokyo, and since then my hair, skin and nails have been completely out of whack (perhaps diet change, water, idk). I have been taking the MSM for about a month now and I can say that my nails are much stronger and my hair is thicker. I am using African black soap with the MSM, so if its causing breakouts, the black soap is taking care of it, and I have completely cut out the soda, so only water and of course teas (can't get away from the tea in Japan).


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 21, 2010)

^^^ MSM usually helps to loosen up the curl patter.


----------



## Ms.London (Mar 25, 2010)

...does it only loosen up new growth or your overall length?


----------



## Tyra (Mar 27, 2010)

Ms.London said:


> ...does it only loosen up new growth or your overall length?


 

Only the ng for me.


----------



## PocketVenus (Apr 7, 2010)

Ms.London said:


> ...does it only loosen up new growth or your overall length?



It would only loosen up your new growth curl pattern because it is working internally and affecting only the new hair that comes out of the hair follicles. Only topical products can affect hair that has already grown out.
HTH


----------



## naturalhigh (Apr 9, 2010)

So I feel really silly! I've been doing some research, reading all the posts on MSM and Biotin to decide whether or not I want to take them....low and behold I didn't realize I have been taking them for about the last two months. Both are in Nature's Plus Ultra Hair Plus! I am on my second bottle...although I stretched bottle number 1 out by only taking 1 a day.

I have been wondering why my hair took off this past month, literally! First over the past 5 years my hair has been thinning in the front a lot. So this is what motivated me to look into SOMETHING! Now after reading all these posts this is what I realize:

1. Adding the pills did cause new growth like crazy! I feel like a chia pet...At least 2 inches or more and continues....and i must say it does appear to be a different texture because a lot of them stick straight up and are hard to hold down. (Side Note: I am new here, not sure of my hair type, def two diff textures though)
2.  A few breakouts I couldn't figure out where they came from but now I know...but nothing excessive
3. Headaches here and there.....due to finances I was only taking one a day, bottle says to take two a day....finances got better and I increased to two a day recently.....the cause of the headaches!
4. Weird dreams.....prob due to the same reason as #4
5. The product has 2,000mcg Biotin, 500mg MSM (this dosage seems to be enough for me, I'm seeing results even when only taking half the dosage)
6. In my browsing I've seen a lot of posts/opinions about what it means when your head itches etc. I truly believe it is a sign of growth because my head has been itching during this time, not too badly, but def itching and again yes I've seen a considerable amount of new growth.


----------



## newgrowth15 (May 1, 2010)

I just ordered powdered MSM and Skin-Hair-Nails vitamins from The Vitamin Shoppe last night.  I will see how it works in a few days.  I'll report back in a few weeks regarding what changes I notice, if any.


----------



## Nixx22jam (May 1, 2010)

Ive noticed the texture of my new growth is much softer, feels like someone elses hair and im all natural. My nails are stronger and longer not by much though so maybe i didnt need a boost there because my nails were already claws. The one hair on my chin is longer than its ever been. No breakouts or anything. I take 2000mcg daily and  1500 mcg of msm, I try to drink water as often as possible about a litre a day.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (May 2, 2010)

I wonder if the affects of biotin are like that of oral and topical acne treatments. Doctors always told me  anything they gave me would make me break out before it got better. So could the breakouts from biotin mean that its doing what its supposed to?

Btw, biotin had no affect on my skin (i didn't increase my water intake, eat before pill popping, etc).  I still take it faithfully ....6 months strong. Nails are definitely stronger and growing clearer so I can only imagine what its doing for my hair...I will probably do a length check this summer.


----------



## esther123 (May 5, 2010)

hello not good at this i am new, and what i have found is that biotin works for me and i love it howevery i dont think it likes me about a day ago i got up and my mouth was swollen i had uesd the product befor and the same thing happen. i no this my sound crazy but i do not wont to stop using it becaues of the growth in may hair is sow good.


----------



## newgrowth15 (May 23, 2010)

I'm checking back in to report that I used MSM for approximately 2 weeks.  I tried Biotin in the Skin-Nail-Hair vitamin from The Vitamin Shoppe and MSM together, but my left leg started to hurt, so I dropped the Biotin and just used the MSM.  During that time, I gained 7 pounds and my face broke out.  I tried someone's suggestion about washing my face with MSM to counteract the breakouts and that worked, but I learned that I should only do that 1-2 times per week.  (It made my skin peel.)  For the last week, I stopped taking the MSM and have since lost the 7 pounds.  In my opinion, no amount of hair growth is worth the weight gain.  I will try the Biotin again for a few weeks and report back.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 13, 2010)

newgrowth15 said:


> I'm checking back in to report that I used MSM for approximately 2 weeks.  I tried Biotin in the Skin-Nail-Hair vitamin from The Vitamin Shoppe and MSM together, but my left leg started to hurt, so I dropped the Biotin and just used the MSM.  During that time, I gained 7 pounds and my face broke out.  I tried someone's suggestion about washing my face with MSM to counteract the breakouts and that worked, but I learned that I should only do that 1-2 times per week.  (It made my skin peel.)  For the last week, I stopped taking the MSM and have since lost the 7 pounds.  In my opinion, no amount of hair growth is worth the weight gain.  I will try the Biotin again for a few weeks and report back.


msm made me blow up too


----------



## aileendq (Jun 13, 2010)

I've been on Biotin, MSM and other vitamins for about 2-3 months now. This month, I got 1.25 inches! 

I did gain some weight, but I'm planning on ordering The Firm this week and REALLY getting my diet back on track. *fingers crossed*


----------



## KikiB (Jun 13, 2010)

Brownshugaz said:


> damn it. i already have skin issues. i don't need anymore. but here i go with the biotin and msm anyway. i'll just drown myself in water.



Hey keep us posted, because I'm just getting a hold onto my issues and I'm sooooo scared to try these vitamins


----------



## KikiB (Jun 13, 2010)

Yea u know what, I pass


----------

